# Question about passing NREMT-B



## Coleoneps (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive failed this test twice and ive been studying my butt off to try to pass it the third time. Ive been using the JBLearning site for the practice exams and the questions seem very familiar to the actual tests I recall taking. My big question is how many/if not all of the sections need to be passing? There is the below,near, and above passing and Im wondering how all sections need to look to pass it all together. Can anyone give me a accurate assesment of this thing? Thanks.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 10, 2012)

Coleoneps said:


> Ive failed this test twice and ive been studying my butt off to try to pass it the third time. Ive been using the JBLearning site for the practice exams and the questions seem very familiar to the actual tests I recall taking. My big question is how many/if not all of the sections need to be passing? There is the below,near, and above passing and Im wondering how all sections need to look to pass it all together. Can anyone give me a accurate assesment of this thing? Thanks.



You need above passing in all sections.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2012)

What he said ^^^


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2012)

What they said ^^^^


----------



## Hamms (Sep 10, 2012)

I used Fisdap for prep. The interface isn't great, but the quizzes, main test and learning prescription really helped me I feel.


----------



## Coleoneps (Sep 18, 2012)

*So I can get every question right but fail one category?*

And fail? So I get all right in Cardio, Airway, OB, Medical, and Trauma. 100% and say get a near passing in Ops and overall fail the exam? That seems incredibly flawed to me.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 18, 2012)

Coleoneps said:


> And fail? So I get all right in Cardio, Airway, OB, Medical, and Trauma. 100% and say get a near passing in Ops and overall fail the exam? That seems incredibly flawed to me.



The test is designed to test the minimum standards. The test is not that hard. Instead of blaming the test get back in your book or take a refreshed. Be positive and focus on the areas you were below passing in.


----------



## gkygrl (Sep 18, 2012)

*Agreed ..*



Medic Tim said:


> The test is designed to test the minimum standards. The test is not that hard. Instead of blaming the test get back in your book or take a refreshed. Be positive and focus on the areas you were below passing in.



I agree with Tim ... focus on those areas that are weaker.  I used EMTPrep to guide me and test myself, but there are so many different ways of doing it.    It isn't that hard ... but you have to know what you DON'T know in order to pass it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 18, 2012)

I've said this before but I think it bears repeating. If you know the material but keep failing the test it might be worth reading up on adaptive testing and computer based testing tips. I've run into a lot of people who just have trouble with tests in general (myself included).


----------



## cusadiz (Oct 5, 2012)

I prepped by reading Brady 12 cover to cover, taking the time to do the test at the end of each chapter and then the online tests that correspond. Also, read my protocols straight through as well. Passed in 25 minutes, something like 60 questions (not exactly sure of the number, I saw #58 and was done shortly thereafter).

Getting a solid understanding of the material is of much greater benefit, at test time and in the real world, as compared to cramming with flash cards or the electronic equivalent. 

Also, take time to read each question. Better yet, ignore the question, read each answer and then ask yourself what presentation/symptom goes with that particular answer. Then go back and read the question and the correct response should be easy to find.


----------

